

Rep. Zoe Lofgren doing a SOPA-related AMA on Reddit - mcrittenden
http://www.reddit.com/r/SOPA/comments/nfhhy/member_of_house_judiciary_committee_ama_on_sopa/

======
jaryd
Mostly disappointing questions.. Nothing really new here

~~~
derwiki
I was a little disappointed by that too, but I'm also really impressed that
someone in Congress would actually do an AMA on Reddit.

------
hastur
The good stuff is the original post by Rep. Lofgren, not the comments below
it.

She's making a good point about how to approach your Congressmen, so please
do.

